# Question about multiple V's in one house



## Mik_at_the_Bay (Dec 24, 2011)

The V bug has bit and we are contemplating adding another one to our family. We currently have a male and are looking at adding a female to our family. If anyone has one of each, could you let us know the major differences between males and females. Temperament, trainability, etc...

We have not had too many encounters with females, and the only one we met was an 18 month old field dog.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/personality-of-female-vizsla-chloe.html

The difference between male and female Vizslas are very large. I love our 4 year old female Vizsla in a way that is quite diffenent than my 3 year old male. But like all males and females it has to do with the breeding. We have a "tough" male and a "soft" female. I know friends that have the opposite.

Bailey is gone for a few days. He left last night. Chloe today seems lost without her "brother." She just is sad. They are the best of friends.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have two males V's and a female GSP (She is an honorary V with odd colouring...Shhhh don't talk too loud... she may hear.) The boys and girls are a little different. Girls are normally a little more independent than the boys. Boys tend to want more physical affection than the girls. Not that the girls don't want affection, but they just need less of it. My girl will often sleep on the lounge by herself, rather than curl up on the bed with me. But, she still walks up and asks for hugs and just adores having her belly and ears rubbed.  

As RBD has said, they also make great playmates and miss each other when they are gone. It also makes it easier on the dogs while I am at work, having a playmate to at least occupy some time. They do play together when I am not home. I have often come home and called them and then had to go out to the back yard to let them know I was home as they were so engrossed in playing a game of tug or chase or occupied by some birds.


----------



## Mik_at_the_Bay (Dec 24, 2011)

Ozkar, Redbirddog, what are the age differences in your V's?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Zsa Zsa my female GSP is 19 months, Ozkar my eldest Vizsla is 13 months and he is a full male, Astro is neutered and is only just 10 months old yesterday. But he's the biggest dog out of the three. He's freakin huge!!  

They all get on great. They have never, ever, ever got shirty with each other to date. Not saying it won't happen, even the best of friends have disagreements occasionally. But, thus far in the four months I have had all three, they have never had a fight. 

As I mentioned, Ozkar is only here two nights and three days a week. So for the most part, it's just Astro the 10 month old boy and Zsa Zsa the 19 month old girl. They adore each other, but Zsa Zsa does love Ozkar. She misses him when he is not here. But, while not outwardly dominant, when push comes to shove, Zsa Zsa is the dominant dog. She let's the boys think they are until it really matters to her and then she lets them know with a quick correction. It's pretty funny to watch, you can see it coming a mile off. The boys will either be hassling her to play, or want something she has and she will put up with it for a bit and then she turns and give a little growl and a fake snap to let them know it's not on!  Doesn't happen often as I said, just when she thinks it's important enough. 

She will also be the first in the door after me almost every time. Regardless of if it's just Astro, or Astro and Ozkar. 

I find it easier with two of them than one. Three takes some getting used to in terms of keeping them all in check and keeping an eye an ell three when out hiking. But, it only took a few walks for my eyes and ears to adjust to receiving 3 signals rather than 2. After that, it all happened automatically.

Feeding, walking, training I do all together. I have never needed to separate them to train them, despite opinions often suggesting it won't work. I havn't had an issue. If anything, I think it was easier. Even if one wasn't getting it, they would watch the other and pretty soon work it out. Mind, I do have some not so traditional methodology to training, so potentially, it may be this??? I don't know for sure. But, they appear to learn off each other really well.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Redbirddog, what are the age differences in your V's?


10 months apart. The female is older. Our daughter was going to have our first grandchild and my wife and I already had Chloe. We were thinking of a second Vizsla down the road but with the news of a grandchild coming it was then or several years down the road. I wanted them past puppyhood before our grandson became a toddler.

Has worked out well. Bailey, even though younger, became the higher ranked dog from the first day home and Chloe accepted her lower ranking immediately. Bailey was smaller but was going to be bigger and stronger quickly. It was quick and that relationship has carried forward. She loves her younger brother and he protects her.


----------



## Mik_at_the_Bay (Dec 24, 2011)

thank you for the info


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Two v's Male eldest by 10 months he is coming up to 19 months. He is very clingy in the house, she will lay on her own but he has to be on top of her when chilling. She hates to be on her own, cries if he goes out without her. But extremely loving.


----------

